# Seeking GUI SQL utility



## anomie (Aug 18, 2009)

Scenario: I'd like to build a FreeBSD host that provides a gui client tool for querying an Oracle database (over odbc or native connections). 

A couple constraints I need to work within: 

 Easier/friendlier is better (the customers are barely technical).
 The client display will be forwarded over ssh, so lighter is better; or
 if the client utility could run from within a web browser, that'd be preferable to something X-based.
 Free beer would be ideal.

The google and freshports both have lots and lots of suggestions. What I'm primarily interested in here is your own experiences and recommendations. 

Any (constructive) feedback is appreciated.


----------

